# differential--offset or whatever it's called. For years I haven't found anyone who knows the answer to my question



## Dunkinidaho (8 mo ago)

Here's the problem. I have a home in south florida, not the problem, with a new electric A/C unit. It also contains a 10K heating element. My current cheap Honeywell thermostat has an internally programmed temperature setting of 1/2 a degree. That means that the A/C cycles on when it senses a change of 1/2 a degree. The digital readout does not indicate a half a degree. It always indicates the room temp whatever the set point is. During the night the unit cycles on and off 3-4 times an hour. In the AM when I raise the set temp from 73 to 77 I would expect that within a short period of time the room temp would start to rise since the unit isn't cycling on. This is not what happens. The room temp will remain at 73 degrees for 90min. before rising to 74 degrees. How is this even possible when the unit cycles on and off every 15-20mins at night. At a cycle rate that high I would expect the temp to rise to 74 degs within at the most 30mins. I want a thermostat with a differential that can be set from the 1/2 deg that my honeywell has to as high as 2 degs. I want to set a night temp of 73 and not have the unit cycle on until the readout reads 74 degs. I want to override that internally programmed 1/2 degree up to as much as 2 degs if I choose to. Aprilaire is supposed to make a thermostat that you can program for up to a 2 degree differential. I bought the model 8444 and it cannot be programmed that way. Does anyone on the planet know what I'm talking about??? It's almost like the HVAC industry wants these expensive unit to cycle on and off as fast as possible to increase service calls and replacement parts.


----------

